# How to tell if this Panel accepts Tandem Breakers?



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

They atleast need to be stab on


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Is there a manufacturer label on the inside of the enclosure?


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Look how many spaces there are on the neutral bus. If there are about double that of the hot buses then its tandem approved


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

That is the older CH style load center. Chances are the twins are going to look a bit different. 
Pull one of the breakers and take it with you check the bus and rail connections before purchase.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't think that panel is rated for twins because the directory does not show a place for them.....I have heard that CH says you can use their twins anywhere as they will fit into reg. slots... I know the older panels did not use twins but it has been a long time since I have used them.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 26, 2021)

oldsparky52 said:


> Is there a manufacturer label on the inside of the enclosure?


I'll definitely check that when I have access to the panel later this week.


----------



## Rainwater01 (Oct 6, 2015)

As I recall it has to do with how the breaker clips to the panel on the back side of the breaker not the bus bar side like other breakers. Hopefully the photos help. Notice the notches on the panel. If there are no flat spaces the breaker won’t physically clip to the panel. The second photo has a straight piece of metal where tandems can faster to the panel. The notches in the first photo prevent that. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

This looks like exactly the same panel that is in my house, and mine has several tandem breakers installed. When I needed to replace one, I just went to Menards (less than a mile away) and it was a normally stocked item.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

There was a huge base of Cutler-Hammer panels installed before Eaton introduced the twin breaker, there is a 9.5 out 10 chance that a C-H panel is not listed for use with twins, a easy way to tell is to install a twin in a panel, if it is NOT securely latched to the rail, & flops around, the twin is not intended to be used there, which is the case for most C-H/Eaton panels.

There is a small tit on the rail that is not shown in any of the photos shown in previous posts that a twin latches on to, if it is there the breaker will fit properly & securely.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Info is inside, on the label.
(not my job to vet)


----------

